# Black-Out Blinds



## OdieB (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Gang-
I'm trying to understand the concept and purpose of the black out blinds?  Why would it be better to have a place that looks UNinhabited rather than one that looks like there are people there to defend it?

What situations would call for no light, smoke, smells, noises? What situations might be better if we look like we're "gone"???

It would seem to me we would be more vulnerable to looting and trespassers if we looked like we had left town.

Any clarification would be appreciated! -OdieB


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't think of appearing unoccupied as much as invisible. Light and noise travel far at night.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can actually feel where you're coming from, OdieB. My wingman Fluffy and I have already started scouting out abandoned houses in our area, and fully plan to avoid what looks "Occupado (as he would say)" after the :shtf:.

Still, like JoKing said-best to look invisible. But I DO understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Good post, makes me think.
If I'm a baddie cruising the neighborhood lookin to loot, and I see that this house has its blinds all blacked out, it looks like:
1) they have something to hide
2) I probably want/need it
3) theres prolly someone defending said goodies

1&2 being the most important. 3 prolly gets lost in the thought process by your average baddie (I am guessing).
I would think as a whole, blacked out blinds would make you more of a target. Wouldnt it also prevent you from seeing out?
I hope that is it ever came to this, we would be gone...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

having lihgt may how occupancy and black out is important for that. who says the blackouts need to be on during daytime?

Where there is light there are people and what they have ..
Don't always want to advertise that


----------



## sleepy (Nov 12, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> having lihgt may how occupancy and black out is important for that. who says the blackouts need to be on during daytime?
> 
> Where there is light there are people and what they have ..
> Don't always want to advertise that


+1-In a long term disaster, the neighbors who are totally unprepared will take the light as a clue that you may have a lot more stored away. This may not immediately cause problems, but if the neighbors kids are hungry, the neighbors could turn ugly in a hurry and decide that you "owe" them something and will be willing to rationalize violence/theft. That is why I plan to do most cooking/light related activities in the basement where there is less chance of notice. Being discreet can help avert confrontation or conflict.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

sleepy said:


> +1-In a long term disaster, the neighbors who are totally unprepared will take the light as a clue that you may have a lot more stored away. This may not immediately cause problems, but if the neighbors kids are hungry, the neighbors could turn ugly in a hurry and decide that you "owe" them something and will be willing to rationalize violence/theft. That is why I plan to do most cooking/light related activities in the basement where there is less chance of notice. Being discreet can help avert confrontation or conflict.


I would suggest some sort of electric cooking method then, with VERY good ventilation. Remember, where there is smoke, there's fire-and where there's fire, there's CHIMNEYS! (Captain James Hook).

As far as the neighbors go, have you tried talking to them about prepping? It could benefit you in the long run.

Granted, MY neighbors want my head on a stick, not because I'm a bad fella, or whathaveyou, just because I'm... somewhat eccentric, would be the best way to put it. I'm very different from them, and they're not quite sure what to make.

It's alright, though, cause I'm not planning on bugging in!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Blackout blinds was origanally ta keep towns an such dark at night so enemy bombers couldn't reference anythin. They would still play a big role in a long term disaster. 

I'd keep em up durin the night so folks don't know we have a light source an thus don't get interested in our place to much. Durin the day they would be removed ta allow natural light ta enter.

As fer electric cookin, if the power be gone the only choice is gonna be ta generate yer own, if it involves a generator, yall gonna make allota noise. There be ways ta keep smoke down one a which involves filterin it through wet cardboard. Otherwise folks er gonna have fires, just keep it as small as possible. A rocket stove won't put off as much smoke as a regular campfire.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I ran across one suggestion that a person obtain some orange led lights and run them off 12-V batteries (think automotive lights) because: 1 - batteries could be recharged with solar and rotated; 2- light levels (low) and color (orange or yellow) would look to someone from outside like you were using candles or firelight like everyone else; and 2- they draw very little power for the light they put out. Might be better than 'blackout curtains'. All Ive ever used those for is getting some sleep during daytime when I worked night shifts....


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> As fer electric cookin, if the power be gone the only choice is gonna be ta generate yer own, if it involves a generator, yall gonna make allota noise. There be ways ta keep smoke down one a which involves filterin it through wet cardboard. Otherwise folks er gonna have fires, just keep it as small as possible. A rocket stove won't put off as much smoke as a regular campfire.


Good idea on the filter-but also, the option of a bicycle generator works wonders. I'm currently converting a bank of a few alternators to run my stove and water heater. That way, it's free energy for me, while I'm getting in shape!


----------



## USTO1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I say keep it blacked out. Don't allow people to see in. If there is a bad guy outside, he has no idea how many people he can be walking in on and how many guns they might have. If they can't see in my place, they won't know the layout if they try to break in, that's to my advantage.

Think of it like Halloween night - if there are no lights on in the home and the front porch light is off, it's uninviting and you may decide not to "trick or treat" that house. If people can see in and lights on, they take that as invitation. How many people have gotten a visitor because they were "driving by and saw the house lights on"? I have, more than I care to say.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The idea about black out blinds is to remain invisible. If the power is down and your home is the only one on the block with light you stand out. The old adage that the nail that stands up gets hammered down might be appropriate here. It is much akin to leaving the porch light on for halloween, expect someone to come by looking for a handout. The problem is that these trick-or-treaters will be armed and they will want more than a fun sized snickers. The blinds allow you to lead a more normal life without attracting attention. The blinds are not to make your home look abandoned but to make you home look like every other home in the neighborhood. The theory is that if you are prepared enough to have light the bad guys are going to wonder what other preps you might have.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It also means that a group invading your neighborhood might invade another home first. If you hear gunfire nearby you'll have an advantage in being ready for them when they get to your house. It could mean the difference between life and death.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I think it depends on the circumstance. 

In a wide scale evac say in response to a hurricane, or what have you I think having the lights visible would be good. It discourages vultures who are just looking for easy scores. If a looter is after your flat screen and Blue Ray tat might be enough to get he guy to consider a new target. And of course do not use a timer, it just takes a couple days for the guy watching the street to figure out the time they come on.

No in a SH!T situation I think you ask yourself what do you think you can handles and what do you expect? A light or two might still scare off the lone looter looking for a can or three of soup. I think you either hide your strength if your weak or fly it. Just remember you can bluff your numbers/lights, either way.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> ...I'd keep em up durin the night so folks don't know we have a light source ...


Pro. True.

Con. You cannot see if anyone is approaching.

I prefer a dark house with no blinds. I can sit in a chair, see out the windows and no one can see me.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Hum....I could see wanting black out blinds if I were in a neighborhood. Especially if most folks have abandoned the area. 

Being in the country....I'd prefer not to use them. We would probably hang out in the basement most of the time and wouldn't use a light much at all. I'm sure we would start living with the rising and setting of the sun.


----------



## kiteri (Aug 7, 2012)

Instead of black out blinds, we will likely board our house up and pad lock the doors and put a big FORCLOSED sign on the door like so many houses around here these days. We will blend right in.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

"Unoccupied" is an invitation for people to come and look to see if there are any leftovers. I plan to make my house look very UNINVITING. I want any possible looters to see that my place is not worth the trouble.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> The option of a bicycle generator works wonders. I'm currently converting a bank of a few alternators to run my stove and water heater.


Please tell me you are not seriously considering this (electric stove and water heater)... you will not be able to make much electricity on a bicycle (Yes, I have researched this idea) and you would never waste it on "heat".

Please, this is a concept you need to try in a practical application first before you make plans to rely on it later. Build/buy one and see how it works, first.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kejmack said:


> "Unoccupied" is an invitation for people to come and look to see if there are any leftovers. I plan to make my house look very UNINVITING. I want any possible looters to see that my place is not worth the trouble.


Yep, I thought about putting sheets of plywood over the windows (with "peep" holes), but that is just an invitation for others to "go and see what got left behind".


----------

